# Desktop-Hintergrund der sich der Musik anpasst



## Ic3St0rM (1. Dezember 2012)

Hey,

ich bin mir nicht genau sicher ob das hier der richtige Bereich ist, falls nicht, bitte verschieben.. 

Also... Mir kam gerade die Idee, einen Desktop-Hintergrund einzustellen, der sich der Musik anpasst. Also es gibt bei einigen Musikplayern ja diese Striche die nach oben gehen. Ein Beispiel wäre hier Winamp: http://www.chip.de/ii/8/9/4/7/2/winamp-91cd2ed6b903458d.jpg (Oben links)

Jetzt die Frage, lässt sich so etwas auch als Hintergrund einstellen? Wenn ja, kennt da jemand ein Programm oder so?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!


----------



## Jimini (2. Dezember 2012)

Wenn du einfach nur eine Equalizer-Anzeige auf dem Desktop haben willst - sowas ist auf jeden Fall möglich. Ich habe sowas zwar zuletzt vor 8 Jahren gemacht, aber es geht 
Google am besten mal nach "equalizer anzeige desktop windows 7", da solltest du fündig werden.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Ic3St0rM (2. Dezember 2012)

Das 5. Ergebnis bei Google ist dieser Thread 
Also ich habe gerade etwas über dieses Samurize gelesen, allerdings würde dass dann nur mit WinAMP gehen und nicht mit Spotify...


----------



## OctoCore (3. Dezember 2012)

Wenns ein echter Winhintergrund sein soll... ging sowas nicht früher mit den Live-Hintergründen von Vista?
Danach müsste man googlen - was Winamp bietet ist ja kein echter Windowshintergrund, sondern eben nur ein Grafikscreen von Winamp.
Oder mach das auf deinem Smartphone  
Bei meinem Android-Tablet gehört genau so ein Hintergrund zum Standardlieferumfang. 
*equalizer live wallpaper win7* wäre was für google - ist einfach internationaler


----------



## Ic3St0rM (6. Dezember 2012)

Naja ich finde nicht wirklich etwas anständiges.. Da gibt es zwar Deskscapes aber das spielt nur Animationen hab und nervt mich in dem es den Explorer beim Systemstart zum Abstürzen bringt... Ich hab' auch schon nach einer Möglichkeit gesucht Spotify in Winamp abzuspielen aber daraus wird nichts...


----------

